# Sublimation print service



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello everyone. Do you guys know about companies that provide sublimation services. I do sublimation my self but I sometimes run out of ink and need some sublimations transfer quick. I use this company: 
Sublimation Transfers
but I am looking for another one. They are good but sometimes they lag it on the orders. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## LPStuff (Sep 30, 2010)

We use an Epson 4800 for our transfers - PM me if interested. BTW... we are not affiliated with the company whose link you provided but we ARE only 20 minutes away from him. Is the delay in receiving the transfers caused by the shipping method?


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I've used Amerasource Sublimation Services | Specializing in Sublimation Imaging and Transfers in the past they've done a great job for me.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We do dye sub for many
PM me please.
Dave


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

@LPStuff, no it's not from where it's being shipped i just had some oder that took way too long for me to get and some orders I did not receive. I had to email them to remind them about my orders. yeah, they are good but unfortunately those errors occurred the times I needed those sublimation transfers ASAP.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the help


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Jimster, I am near you; check your Private Messages.


----------



## alumation (Jan 26, 2009)

hi
we do procuring of fabric (wicking micro), printing allover sublimation and stitching.
But we take 10days + as we are not from USA. and we do orders of more than 10pcs. 
kindly pm for more details,samples etc.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi.

Does any one in Canada supply sublimation transfers. We just ordered some sub transfers from the company the original poster was using but would be nice to have something closer to home.

Thanks
Gary


----------

